# Need Advise for Low light plants



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Want to set up my 30 gallon with some low light plants as well as my 200 gallon. here is the problem. i dont have the money to buy a new light for my 200. its a 45" shoplight with 2 flourecent tubes. My 30 gallon has just a regular light and canopy.

any suggestions on some plants that need little to no light. my 200 has sand as a substrate so i was thinking of something more mossy that can grow on the DW. my 30 gallon has gravel as a substrate.

any suggestions?

my 2" sanchezi is going into my planted tank already and the 3" yellow eganmanni that is coming is going into the 30 gallon that i want to plant.

is it possible or am i thinking unrealisticly?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

What are the wattage on the bulbs for your fixtures?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

30 gallon

120 VAC 60 Hz, 20 watt

has a 20 watt tube on it

200 gallon

120 V, 60 Hz, 2x40 watt max

has 2 40 watt tubes on it.


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

The LFS owner was gonna give me a 30 watt light for free and said it would be enough for my anubiases. Here's a page with a list of low-light plants:
http://www.aquariumplants.com/Low_Light_Plants_s/25.htm

There's a brief description on some of them with small tips on caring for the plants.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Is there anyone else that can help?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Stick with low light plants like Cryptocorynes, moss, java fern, bolbitis, hornwart, Anubias, etc, and you should be aok.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Stick with low light plants like Cryptocorynes, moss, java fern, bolbitis, hornwart, Anubias, etc, and you should be aok.


30 gallon - will it be able to have plants and will they be able to handle less then 1 wpg?


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Ya less than one wpg will be fine for the 30g. That wpg will be perfect for low light plants. Good luck
E


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Inflade said:


> Stick with low light plants like Cryptocorynes, moss, java fern, bolbitis, hornwart, Anubias, etc, and you should be aok.


30 gallon - will it be able to have plants and will they be able to handle less then 1 wpg?
[/quote]
You won't get any fast growth, but they should be fine as long as they get what they need-10-12hrs of light, nitrate, phosphate, micros
They should be present in the water @ low light levels enough to feed ur plants. If not, some algea might arise


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Stick with low light plants like Cryptocorynes, moss, java fern, bolbitis, hornwart, Anubias, etc, and you should be aok.


30 gallon - will it be able to have plants and will they be able to handle less then 1 wpg?
[/quote]
You won't get any fast growth, but they should be fine as long as they get what they need-10-12hrs of light, nitrate, phosphate, micros
They should be present in the water @ low light levels enough to feed ur plants. If not, some algea might arise
[/quote]

the 30 gallon is just regular gravel..

should i see if the plants can be in little pots, and as well i will need to dose them

what should i dose and how much and how often? as well i was thinking of having the canister on that tank and getting liquid co2. and then have my 35 gallon with the strong lights with the HOB filters but no co2

what do you think i should do. i dont have the money to get another canister. or should i just keep the canister on the 35 and have the 30 gallon run with the hob and just not have co2.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I would just see what happens..
I have a 10g with the regular fixture that came with the tank over it..
I am currently growing crypts, moss, and guppy grass in there with no issues at all, and no dosing either.
light is on about 12hrs a day. That's it.
try doing nothing for a while.. lol.. But if you see some algea, you know something isn't in balance


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks for the advice dippy i will update you on how it goes


----------

